# Scale conversions



## njp (Dec 6, 2008)

I have an Excel spread sheet that converts everything I could think of to any scale. It converts:
Scale inches or mm to actual inches
Actual inches and feet to scale inches or mm
Wire sizes to scale inches
Drill sizes to scale inches
Drill, tap and screw sizes
Common construction dimensions to scale inches and feet
Prototype piping and hoses to scale 
Narrow gauge tie and rail to scale along with prototype examples
Conversion from one scale to any other
Worksheet for your measurement's conversion
Conversions of human dimensions to scale and actual sizes

It is 450K in size, but I do not know how to get it to anyone who needs it.
Any suggestions.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You could email it to people who want it, or you could upload it to a web server and provide a link to it so people who want it could go download it.


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

I would LOVE to have your XLS spreadsheet. I do all of my modeling in metric. Who ever heard of 3/64s of an inch in construction? So I am most particularly interested in that part of your spreadsheet. However I'm not willing to make my email address known to the world. Perhaps someone will make a suggestion about how we could communicate. 

Roger Bush 
Fredericksburg TX 
Fredericksburg, Mount Alamo and Southern


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

As Dwight suggested, upload it to a server.

If you don't have a way to do that, send the file to me at [email protected] and I'll put it on the MLS web space and post the a link to it here.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick Pull sent me a copy of his Excel file for Scale Conversion. If you'd like a copy, here's the link: Nick's Scale Conversions


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done, Nick. A lot of work went into that!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Nick and Stan:

Thank you both very much for your efforts in putting up Nick's conversion data. I appreciate both your efforts.

Les


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Does anyone have a conversion for copy machine settings. I read online but can't find where some wanted at 29th scale coaling tower so he bought a HO one painted all the parts flat black put them on a copy a correct setting and got a scale set of parts sheets. Used these to cut parts out of styrene and used the orignal model directions for assembly and got a almost perfect match. But I have searched and can't find these settings. Jake


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

A reminder that _Handy Converter_ also provides the copier setting when converting Any Scale to Another. This example shows HO to 1:29


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Stan,

How much does the Handy Converter cost? I dis-recollect the price.

I have to point out that the example shown is counterintuitive to me: The value, 6", in HO scale is shown to be converted to ... ? in 1.29 scale. Now, just under the 'convert' button two numbers appear, 18.0207 in & 18 and 1/64th in a window. Then, in a window immediately below, the number 45.7726 Cm, 'metric equivalent'. After a bit of thinking I decided that in fact, 6" in HO would be the other numbers equivalent in 1:29 scale, _because that was the only plausible answer._ If I guessed right, then the program is in fact, very handy.

It appears not to be idiot-proof, as I've just demonstrated.









But I think I'd still like to have one.

Les


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Les,

Stan's Handy Converter is indispensible for making conversions and copier settings. I use it all the time. I bought mine about two months ago and I believe I paid $17.95 for the CD.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Gary,

Thanks for the endorsement. On CD??? Yo, bet even I can load that sucker. Does it go live inside the computer, or do you have to put in the CD every time?

Les


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to any of Stans postings and click on his web site in the sig area of his post. Then click on the pink "Software" button on his page... you'll find several programs he has for sale (and FREE!)... poke around a bit... you can buy it for $11.95 if you download it instead of him shipping a CD. It is only about 3.3MB... and easy download.

I don't use it very often because I do little in the way of modeling, but I do use it for the odd "what if's" and research at times and it is well worth it.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 03/29/2009 12:24 PM
Go to any of Stans postings and click on his web site in the sig area of his post. Then click on the pink "Software" button on his page... you'll find several programs he has for sale (and FREE!)... poke around a bit... you can buy it for $11.95 if you download it instead of him shipping a CD. It is only about 3.3MB... and easy download.

I don't use it very often because I do little in the way of modeling, but I do use it for the odd "what if's" and research at times and it is well worth it.










Download it? (Biting thumbnail.) Save about $6? (Not biting t.n.) Hmm. Hobb's choice, almost. Thanks for the hedzup.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Semp:

Thanks, it's in my favorites folder--the eagle flies Friday.


----------

